# Does anyone else become extremely sluggish or sleepy after eating certain foods?



## Stardock (Nov 8, 2012)

*Background*: I was diagnosed with IBS-C, Slow Transit Constipation, Elongated Colon and Rectal Prolapse in 2012 when I was 21. After the Colonoscopy, my gastroenterologist told me that my colon was abnormally long, thin and floppy for my age almost like that of an elderies. He told me there was nothing he can do about my redundant, thin, floppy colon. So I just had the Rectal prolapse surgery done and I was sent home while still being prone to constipation due to my Slow Transit Colon.

*I've been diagnosed with*:


IBS-C
Rectal Prolapse (Cured after surgery)
Slow Colonic Transit
Elongated Colon/Redundan Colon
Thin and Floppy Colon like that of an Elderies

*My Colonoscopy & CT Scan report*: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FCJqqwFcSfhOSek7P1nVIFtDKIlap9q1FFPJczgnW2A/edit

*Issues I'm still having 3 years after developing IBS:*

I become sluggish and sleepy after eating a meal multiple times a day and end up having to take a nap 2 - 4 times a day. Microwaved oatmeal with organic brown rice milk and honey is the worst, I instantly become sluggish and fall asleep after eating them.
Small, hard, round pellet stools due to my Redundant colon and Slow transit Colon which makes me prone to constipation. Coffee helps me have a bowel movement and if I don't drink Coffee, I become prone to constipation again.
Intolerant to onions, milk, mayonnaise and excessive insoluble fibre. When I first had IBS, I literally couldn't eat anything except white rice.

*I was tested negative for*:

Thyroid disorder
Coeliac disease (only tested once)
vitamin deficiency
Diabetes

*Why I believe part of my colon is damaged:*

When I was suffering from severe constipation 3 years ago, I was put on Buscopan Forte by a stupid doctor which worsened my constipation. I drank a carbonated drink while being constipated at work and as soon as I drank the carbonated drink, my lower colon suddenly started inflating like a balloon for 5 minutes and it was extremely painful and I seriously thought that my lower colon was going to explode. After 5 minutes, the inflation stopped and the gas escaped somewhere. But I'm afraid my lower abdomen might have been damaged from this incident. This could be the cause of my floppy, thin redundant colon.
I was diagnosed with Impacted Colon via X-Ray way too late.
I was put on multiple stimulant laxatives for 3 months since the doctor was too lazy to figure out the cause of my constipation.
*Possible cause of my sluggishness after eating*:

Weakened/Damaged Colon from all the stimulant laxatives, painful gas inflation and severe constipation I went through. Weaker colon muscle requiring more energy to digest food?
Low stomach acid
Certain foods makes me more sluggish over others. I didn't have this sluggishness problem before developing gut issues. What could be causing these sluggish/sleepy feeling after eating a meal? Do you think it's due to low stomach acid or weak colon muscles? Should I try taking Betaine HCL before eating sluggishness triggering foods?


----------



## andreea33 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've always had this problem. Every time I eat (unless it's a really small meal), I get sleepy and sluggish. Food drains my energy - if I don't take a nap right away, I can't function well. I'm not sure what causes this. It's like my body uses all the energy to digest food. If I have a lot of work to do or I have to leave home, it's easier for me not to eat. At least this way I can stay awake and use my energy to get things done.


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

I have this all the time. Sometimes, I can have a bowl of wheat-free cereal, or a bowl of cottage cheese, or a bowl of chicken noodle soup during the day and it feels like I've just been to an Italian wedding and eaten the 7-course meal! I get completely exhausted and need to lie down. I'm now at the point where I know that after dinner (this is where I eat the most because I *have* to get nutrients into me) I know I will be suffering. Sometimes, I'll eat dinner, very slowly, and it's not even a lot, like 1/2 piece of chicken breast, pototoes and some vegetable and literally have to force myself to finish it. I feel full right away, even though I feel like I'm starving (I know that makes no sense). Then, I'm on the couch with the hot water bottle on my tummy, feeling like I've been hit by a Mac Truck!

Have you had a Gastric Emptying Study done? I had one and I tested slighty abnormal. My idiot Gastro doc who I no longer see said "it's nothing to worry about". Pfff. I'm having a second scope done of my stomach on June 12th by a different and better and nicer Gastro guy.

It's an awful feeling  . Take care. Maybe look into the Emptying Study if you can.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I would have to say most people get a little sleepy after eating - it is normal. (And yes, and I mean people without IBS.)

Can you tell me more about your rectal prolapse surgery, or message me here? Thanks!


----------



## Stardock (Nov 8, 2012)

> Can you tell me more about your prolapse surgery? I don't have prolapse as of yet, but I do have bad exterior hemorrhoids and they ain't gettin' any better.
> 
> 1) What was the actual surgery called?
> 
> ...


1) Perineal Delorme Surgery more info: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FCJqqwFcSfhOSek7P1nVIFtDKIlap9q1FFPJczgnW2A/edit

2) abourt half a index finger length out the anus

3) 4 weeks

4) can't see because it's inside

more info to other's who had questions for me:

Sure, here's some information of my experience with rectal prolapse and rectal surgery:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/158555-what-do-you-think-caused-my-ibs-c-and-redundant-colon/page-2
http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/185986-diagnosed-with-internal-rectal-prolapse-today-very-depressed/page-2
I think I had a Perianal Delormes procedure (through the anus) in May 2013 at age 22. I was given about 4 - 6 weeks of recovery time after the surgery. I personally think it should have been longer since I was still feeling strange sensation in my anus while lifting heavy objects at work. My rectum didn't start feeling fully normal until after about 6 months.

If I could go back in time, before I decided to get rectal surgery, I would have tried to quit my job and find another job where I didn't have to lift heavy objects because I feel like the amount of times I had to lift heavy objects at work straight after the surgery was probably not good for my recovery process and I'm surprised that I didn't get another prolapse while working.

The rectal prolapse caused me tenesmus, mucous discharge and constipation. The tenesmus caused by the prolapse was one of the most uncomfortable/debilitating condition I've ever dealt with but thankfully, surgery got rid of everything from tenesmus, mucous discharge to constipation.

The only con is that I still get sharp rectal pains from time to time during/after an intense exercise but there's nothing I can do about that. I also tend to get tensions in my rectum whenever I start feeling overly anxious. And my ability of hold in stool has gone down drastically so when I need to do, I can't hold it in for very long. But it has gotten better over the years.

Hope that helps flossy.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, very informative. Thanks!


----------



## Stardock (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been taking SSRIs(Escitalopram 10mg) for the past 4 weeks for my depression that I was diagnosed from my doctor and somehow that has dramatically reduced my sluggishness that I used to get after eating a meal, particularily oatmeal. Before, I'd often become sluggish and sleepy after eating oatmeal but I now get none of that. I have no idea why this is happening. Maybe it's due to the increased serotonin levels aiding my digestion. Whatever the reason, I'm impressed with what the SSRIs has been able to do.


----------



## Stardock (Nov 8, 2012)

Update. I thought the SSRIs has cured my extreme sluggishness and sleepiness after eating/drinking but it's not helping anymore.

On the days I don't drink any coffee, I become extremely lethargic and sleepy after every single meal. It doesn't matter what I eat or drink. After eating/drinking anything, even if I just have woken up, I become very lethargic and sleepy and I end up having to take multiple long naps during the day. On the days I drink 1 - 2 cups of coffee, I don't feel as lethargic/sleepy after eating or drinking and I don't have to take naps most of the time.

My doctor told me that the SSRIs(Escitalopram 10mg) he prescribed me for my depression should help with this but it's not helping anymore. And I still need coffee to prevent myself from falling asleep/having to take a nap after a meal.

Is this sluggish/sleepy feeling really caused by my weakened/damaged gut? Or since caffeine is helping, could it be related to hormones such as low cortisol or is it a dopamine/noradrenaline issue?

One of my goal in life is to be able to live my daily life without being dependent on coffee. I hate being so dependent on caffeine to function and if possible I want to be able to live completely without it. But it seems to be impossible for me to function without it for so many reasons.

My doctor refuses to do any hormones tests on me because they keep saying that my caffeine dependence isn't related to my hormones. I really want to get the full hormones test just in case and I'm even considering coughing up my own money just to be able to do the test. I really can't live like this and this sluggishness/sleepiness after eating/drinking is negatively affecting my life significantly.


----------



## thebigboo (Dec 17, 2007)

Just wondered if you've had your blood sugar tested (a1c test or other)?


----------



## Sofia Rolandsdotter (Sep 15, 2015)

What about your adrenals? Seems to me your symtoms could be from adrenal fatigue. Whenever you have a meal your stress hormones are shut down and your body is asking for much needed rest. Listen to the body´s signals, just eat and rest, eat and sleep as much as you feel like. It will pass sooner or later as you start to recover.


----------

